# advice wanted for my rabbit



## Guinea13pigs (Feb 28, 2011)

hello all, I am only 11 so please say nothing rude. My guinea pig recently died who was living with my female rabbit . After he died she has been losing weight and not eating and she will no longer let us pick her up is there anything I can do to make her happy again . I really don't want to go to force feeding her. Thankyou for listening


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi  I'm so sorry for your loss 

Can you tell me how old your rabbit is? How long has she been poorly?

Em
xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi hun. Am so sorry for your loss. I am not meaning to sound horrible...just in the future rabbits and guinea pigs shouldn't live together. Rabbits can carry a virus that kills piggies and also their back legs can harm piggies.

As far as your rabbit...if you think it is poorly then you should try the vet. But to me it sounds like your bunny may be depressed. If they are neutered then you could get them a little friend!


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sorry that you lost your pig. 

Just to echo what has been said really, guinea pigs and rabbits shouldn't really live together. It sounds like your rabbit it lonely and depressed. I bet she would like some rabbit company. Is she spayed? It's important that she is if she isn't already and once that's sorted you could contact some rescues to see if there is a neutered boy that could live with her. There are thousands of rabbits out there looking for homes.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya
Sorry to hear about your little friend.First port of call is definately a check up with your vet...this is a must before ruling anything else out.
Bunnies very commonly get problems with their teeth as they constantly grow...if their mouth becomes painful they quickly stop eating and this can lead to very serious problems if bunnie stops eating.Is your bunnie still eating?Is it passing poo as normal...is its bum mucky at all?


----------



## Guinea13pigs (Feb 28, 2011)

Thankyou my bunny is 18 months old. When we first go the guinea his brother died. So the pet shop lady gave us a extremely laid back female rabbit that at the pet shop was living with other piggies .


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

As your only 11 years old, Your parents need to get your rabbit to the vets as soon as possible for a health check.

Also keeping rabbits and guinea pigs together is not the best of idea no matter what pet shops tell you.

1 - Rabbits and Guinea pigs have different dietiary requirements, A rabbit can make it own Vict C within it body where are guinea pigs cant which is why they need it adding to their diet whether it be int he food you buy or doing as i do feeding a good quailty rabbit food and adding my own source of Vit C so i can monitor how much they get.

2 - ( i cant remember which way round this is but here goes )
Guinea Pigs carry a bateria which can cause rabbits healthy problems, If i remember rightly the bateria is spread through the guinea pigs urine.


----------



## Guinea13pigs (Feb 28, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> As your only 11 years old, Your parents need to get your rabbit to the vets as soon as possible for a health check.
> 
> Also keeping rabbits and guinea pigs together is not the best of idea no matter what pet shops tell you.
> 
> ...


My Rabbit eats and enjoys Guinea Pig food


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would ask your parents to get the rabbit checked out at a good rabbit vet. And if she is healthy then get her spayed and paired with another bunny so she won't be feeling depressed at all.

Will your parents help you get her to the vet? Rabbits can go downhill very quickly so it is really important.


----------



## Guinea13pigs (Feb 28, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your help . The vet said she's fine. They suggested getting another bunny, or maybe another piggy.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Guinea13pigs said:


> Thankyou everyone for your help . The vet said she's fine. They suggested getting another bunny, or maybe another piggy.


IF you ask for advice please listen to it. Guinea pigs should NOT live with rabbits. I do think another rabbit friend is the only option for this rabbit.

If your rabbit likes guinea pig food and enjoys eating it, it doesnt mean its good for them... i enjoy eating chocolate but i would be very poorly if thats all i ate. Please check the correct diet for your rabbit. If in doubt please do ask x


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I give up.

Seemed when you try and educate people they dont want to listen so intentional go cause suffering to animals.

11 or not youve just been advised not to do something given reasons why and still you carry on.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't feed it guys.


----------



## PopcornPastures (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to point out that guinea pig food contains vitamin C rabbits need vitamin D so there food is made for their own requirements.

Please listen to the advice that has been given. I can't imagine that a good vet who knows about guineas and rabbits would advise to rebond with another guinea pig.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would get your rabbit another rabbit friend

as said bunnies and piggies should not live together, how old was your pig? they can live to 6 - 8 years + i would highly suspect yours died young due to the bordatella bacteria rabbits carry, which is leathal to guinea pigs

rabbits and piggies are social in different ways, speak different languages so to speak, and can never be truely happy with each other

also a kick from a rabbit is enough to break the ribs of a dog, it is more then enough to kill a piggy

rabbits can not eat piggy food, it is VERY bad for them, and piggies can not eat rabbit food it can KILL them


having said this, it does sound like your bun is sad on his own, so i would get him neutered, and pop down to a rescue who will help you pair him up with a new bunny friend and help you bond him


----------

